# Boer doe with weak/bad pasterns...Can this be fixed?



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

My new doe has one pastern that is really bad and one that is bad but probably need hoof care to fix that one. The two back ones aren't so bad.

My question is can this be fixed with proper hoof care?
Would it be permanent?
I am pretty sure it comes from improper care of her hooves, but could it also be a selenium deficiency? 

I had a doe with bad pasterns (not as bad as this one) and with hoof trimming to went to normal for the most part. I am hoping it can be turned around.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If it is from hoof trimming and there has been no permanent damage done it should be correctable.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It can be totally genetics...or a nutritional problem...or hoof issues...or a combination. Do your best to get the hooves corrected, it may or may not be fixable.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I am going to have to let her get used to me for a week or so.
Right now she is kinda scared. But the hooves will get taken care of.
I put my little boer doeling in with her and they are doing good together.
Just to kinda let her adjust first before I fight to trim hooves.

Hoping its not genetics....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others... :thumb: 

If it were me..I always give a new goat full attention ...such as care.. if they need trimming... I do it right away... especially if they are really bad and are going to have to have hoof therapy (frequent trimmings) that to me ..is most important.. to get things started... I will also do all the poking and prodding then...if they need wormed or need vaccination shots..Probiotics ect ....then ..I let her calm down for a few days...and then.. I can start working on trust... Cause no goat likes trimming or shots... worming ect.... even our old timer goats... that have been having it done for years on end...LOL :wink: 

I am not telling you what to do... just what I do and think it best for the goat at the time they arrive.... :hug:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Pam-

When I was reading your post I just finished trimming her hooves.
I figured it would be best to actually look at them and trim(and I was right).

They were not really over grown as much I would have thought.
The wall was as much as 1/4 inch overgrown, 1 or 2 had some curl-over.
Although the wall was not long in some places it was still packed with dirt and manure.
All four are flat now (toes not elevated). They all need more off the toe to be level with the hairline, but I can't go any farther right yet.

There was some dirt pockets on all of them, as I trimmed they got smaller. According to where the bottom of the hoof should be there won't be much of the pockets left.

Some need to come down a lot on the toe, but for now at least she is walking somewhat normal with the hoof being flat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love that the pockets are coming off...

In 2 weeks... trim a little bit more.... keep at it ..every 2 weeks or more.. if you wish....until you get her where she is suppose to be....always remember.. when you see pink "Stop Trimming".... also... get some iodine and put it in the pockets if they are still there..... you are a good goat momma... keep up the good work.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

um... Goat daddy* ..I thought this would happen (too many Jesse variations on here) that is why I have my signature.

Yes this is the first time I ever saw pink...my other does when I got them needed trimming and they didn't go pink (I stopped before that).
This one I took a little bit off and then took the rasp to it to make it flat then there was pink on the toe area.
I thought it was weird it would go pink so quick. Maybe I took more off than what I thought (?)

How do these pockets form? bacteria and a lack of trimming?

They did not have a barn...they only had a car garage (the kind that is on poles for 1 car). basically only a roof over there head for rain and snow(no block against the wind).
I think because of exposure to the elements she had a runny nose. It went away today, she has been inside where its warm and dry.
Other than that it got kinda mucky in some areas and the stuff I dug out of her hooves was like cement.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I thought it was weird it would go pink so quick. Maybe I took more off than what I thought (?)


 When hooves haven't been trimmed for a very long time...they have to be trimmed a little at a time because the blood is fed lower in the hoof...as you trim and see pink the next cut there will be blood....so you have to wait a while for the blood to draw up from that spot and so on....



> They did not have a barn...they only had a car garage (the kind that is on poles for 1 car). basically only a roof over there head for rain and snow(no block against the wind).


 Closing the car garage in more will help...if you can buy the sheets(metal) needed to close in 2 or 3 sides...that will help.... and make a wood pallet area in the garage..and close it in ...but make sure.. there is ventilation...put shavings and straw down...so she can keep warm... a nice little covey hole...It is important that they are draft free or they will get sick....

Pockets can happen from hooves keeping wet a lot and lack of trimming to cut away the bad areas... causing bacteria or other bad things to happen...


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

> They did not have a barn...they only had a car garage (the kind that is on poles for 1 car). basically only a roof over there head for rain and snow(no block against the wind).


 Closing the car garage in more will help...if you can buy the sheets(metal) needed to close in 2 or 3 sides...that will help.... and make a wood pallet area in the garage..and close it in ...but make sure.. there is ventilation...put shavings and straw down...so she can keep warm... a nice little covey hole...It is important that they are draft free or they will get sick.... [/quote]

I think you misunderstood me (or I didn't explain it good enough).
I was talking about HIS shelter area vs. mine. He (previous owner) has a garage canopy(with a roof...no sides) so they were subject to wind and everything.

My barn is a old cow barn with insulated walls to keep the wind and drafts out.
It was some holes here and there...but not where its blowing a cold draft on the animals (ventilation). My does have a 2 pallet "bed" with straw on it and a 4X6ft "bench" 24 inches above it (to reduce soiling of the straw bedding...they crawl into bed).

So getting her out of their "shelter" (actually no shelter at all) and into a warm dry barn with clean bedding helped. She doesn't have a runny nose anymore (I still do lol) and is doing wonderful.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Jesse you seem to have all this covered man. You are doing an awesome job with her and I have no doubt in my mind that in a few months she will look like a totally different doe.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

jesse-goats said:


> um... Goat daddy* ..I thought this would happen (too many Jesse variations on here) that is why I have my signature.
> Ha. Right on, kid. Welcome to the Goat Daddy club.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL :laugh: 

Glad you corrected me on that Jess ...it does sound like you have everything she needs...and glad her runny nose is gone....way to go.... :hug:


----------

